# The Big Black Poodle "Eli"



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

So my son and Eli were being cute this morning on my bed. Had to snap some shots!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Aww. That's great that they play well. When my son was that age the dogs avoided him because he was annoying! Of course they had been around for a long time before we had him. Max plays with Ryan a little.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Aww. That's great that they play well. When my son was that age the dogs avoided him because he was annoying! Of course they had been around for a long time before we had him. Max plays with Ryan a little.





Ya all my dogs really like my boys. Like most boys, my oldest can get rough at times but not too bad. I think its good to have your kids born and raised around dogs. We had dogs prior to us having my our boys. Ive noticed my boys as babies don't react to being around dogs like other babies do when they see a dog. There just used to them being every day life. 

However they think all dogs are nice and try to walk up to dogs they don't know. Kids are so innocent and just don't realize all dogs aren't friendly. lol I love it that they aren't affraid though. Even big bullies...they don't even notice the bully intimidating factor some breed's present. Its great!


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Gosh he has a nice coat


----------

